

List of common misconceptions - Nkwaten
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions

======
gus_massa
This search gets 21 resubmissions, but 1 of them is a false positive:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=List+of+common+misconceptions+#!/s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=List+of+common+misconceptions+#!/story/sort_by_date/0/List%20of%20common%20misconceptions)

Last submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655532)
(1 point, 2 days ago, 0 comments)

Best submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1465001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1465001)
(168 points, 1402 days ago, 53 comments)

